# Bredli Python or Stimson Python ??



## fqwxs (Nov 1, 2008)

Team,

I have shortlisted these two snakes for a first snake pet for my 10 yo girl - Bredli Python or Stimson Python.

We want to buy a newborn snake and allow it to grow with the family..

We live in Darwin and do not use much A/C.

I understand the Stimson only grows to 100cm and the Bredli is signifricantly larger upon full maturity. 

Other possible options that are available include:
Children's python, Jungle Python and NT Capret Python, Cape York Carpet Python.

I have read the most about the Stimson and Bredli.

Which one for recommendations and why?

Cameron


----------



## gozz (Nov 1, 2008)

Bredlis are great for a first snake


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 1, 2008)

For a 10year you couldnt go wrong with any of the antaresias family,Stimson,childrens spotted they dont get much bigger than 1meter,really placid,most of them.Once the confidence is better you could get a bigger species,Bredli Darwin or jungle.also being in Darwin im pretty sure you cant inport any species thats not native over there.best of luck in your decission...


----------



## Ewan (Nov 1, 2008)

Both are beautiful snakes. And both are hardy to keep in captivity. As you said you can expect 100cm+ out of an adult stimo where as a bredli you can expact 100cm after the first year. The main considerations for you would be housing an adult bredli (7 foot plus), feeding an adult bredli and heating an adult bredli enclosure. From here your decisions are will my 10yo daughter be comfortable with a potentially 5 foot snake when she is 12yo? And can I house a 7 foot plus snake? Worst case senario..... you get a bredli. After a year or so its too big for her. You get to keep the bredli for yourself plus you can get a stimo for your daughter.


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 1, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with either of those snakes. Why don't you show some pictures to your daughter, and ask her which one she likes the look of best?


----------



## Ewan (Nov 1, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> There's nothing wrong with either of those snakes. Why don't you show some pictures to your daughter, and ask her which one she likes the look of best?


 
I agree. Sound advice.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Nov 1, 2008)

both those are a great choice. I agree with notechistiger, show her some pics of snakes and see which she likes. Realistically any snake can be snappy. Buy locally and choose for temperament and you shouldn't go wrong.


----------



## gozz (Nov 1, 2008)

i have 5 bredli [email protected] 6 foot plus and they are all placid as my stimmies are great as well but ya got to love the Morelia heads (boof heads)


----------



## fqwxs (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks people.

As a newcomer to your Forum I am impressed at what I see thus far - Well done!

She has held a Bredli in the petstore and likes it but has not seen a stimson yet.

I have just asked her how long she would like her snake to be when fully grown - her answer - a bit taller than me (6'2"). I know she is only 10 and have told her she too will keep growing for a while...

I read on here that the Murray/Darling Carpet Python can also be a good first snake - your thoughts?

And, I also read about the pros and cons of "hatchie" vs "yearlings" - your thoughts?

How does the Bredli Python compare to the BHP, Children's python, Jungle Python and NT Capret Python or Cape York Carpet Python?

Cameron


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Nov 1, 2008)

MD's are also a great first snake. 

Hatchie yearling arguement, yearlings are established and probably more likely to be placid if they've had some handling etc, however there's just something awesome about getting a tiny little worm and watching it mature. I prefer to get my snakes young and watch them grow. 

If she wants it to be roughly 2m then bredli, MD and darwin carpets are a great choice. Childreni are very similar to stimsoni. I can't speak for BHPs but jungles can be a tad snappy depending on the linage and will vary in size depending on locailty/line. For example the lowland jungles are more often a very impressive yellow, and will get to 3.5 - 5 foot. Whereas a jungle from the atherton tablelands can get to 6 - 8 foot, but only some lines will have the impressive colours. 

Cape yorks I can't speak for but I'd assume they're very similar to atherton jungles? 



fqwxs said:


> Thanks people.
> 
> As a newcomer to your Forum I am impressed at what I see thus far - Well done!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ewan (Nov 1, 2008)

fqwxs said:


> Thanks people.
> 
> As a newcomer to your Forum I am impressed at what I see thus far - Well done!
> 
> ...


 
That's cool she knows what she wants. I have had a few mates daughter (10 to 14yo) handle the bredli (and other carpets) and they all loved them. I have had some 20 ish yo girl friends that won't go near the bredli but love the spotteds. All the caprets are fairly similar to keep and the BHP is much the same aswell. However BHPs can be a little intimidating as they often will bluff with loud hissing and open mouth striking. At the end of the day its up to you and your daughters comfort levels and what she likes the look of the best. As was suggested by disasterpieces buy local from a friendly local breeder who is willing for you both to go look at and handle the snakes. Your daughter can pick out the one she likes best and she can handle it and be comfortable with it at the same time.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Nov 1, 2008)

Both are great snakes to have, and the idea of letting her have a lot of input is great. I would not recommend a BHP for a first snake for someone so young, but once she has some experience with snakes, they are also a great snake to own.

I would recommend a Bredli. My 4 yr old and 6ry old loved holding my Bredlis so much that they now have one of their own. They have never really been fussed on the Antaresia varieties, as they can be quite snappy as hatchies, and yes, any python can be. But I have found that the Bredli are more placid, and I think for a youngster, the slightly larger sized hatchies are a little easier to handle than the more flighty antaresias.

I would suggest that you find a seller/s of both and let your daughter hold them. But make sure you let her hold the hatchies, not the adult sizes, because the hatchy size is what she will be starting with. That would probably be the decider for her.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## Gavin (Nov 1, 2008)

jungle jungle jungle!!, and what about blonde macs!! dont u like them? they're gorgeous snakes.


----------



## fqwxs (Nov 1, 2008)

thanks people.

Anyone know of good breeders in Darwin / NT?

Without sounding too alarmist (I need to ask it anyway..) - Once the Bredil grows to full length, can it wrap itself around a girls neck and strangle her (if girl is not strong enough to remove snake from neck? This is my only major concern really....

BTW - we just bought 2 mice and a cage today .... 

Cameron


----------



## daniel1234 (Nov 1, 2008)

I go with the bredli, by the time it's big your daugther will be as well. The bredli's have nice colours and temperament. How have you narrowed it down to these two?


----------



## fqwxs (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Daniel.

Children's python, Jungle Python and NT Capret Python, Cape York Carpet Python do not appear as much in internet reviews for idela first snakes - the Bredli appears most often with the Stimson and MD coming closely behind.

From what I have read, the Bredli appears to have the right temperament - compared to the rest.
Claudia wanted something bigish when snake has fully grown.

The Stimpson and MD come a close second..to temperment from what I have read.

Just my virgin thoughts anyway...

Cameron


----------



## fqwxs (Nov 1, 2008)

GrumpyTheSnake said:


> Both are great snakes to have, and the idea of letting her have a lot of input is great. I would not recommend a BHP for a first snake for someone so young, but once she has some experience with snakes, they are also a great snake to own.
> 
> I would recommend a Bredli. My 4 yr old and 6ry old loved holding my Bredlis so much that they now have one of their own. They have never really been fussed on the Antaresia varieties, as they can be quite snappy as hatchies, and yes, any python can be. But I have found that the Bredli are more placid, and I think for a youngster, the slightly larger sized hatchies are a little easier to handle than the more flighty antaresias.
> 
> ...


 
How old is a "slightly larger sized hatchie"?

What is "the more flighty antaresias"?

Cameron


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Nov 1, 2008)

fqwxs said:


> How old is a "slightly larger sized hatchie"?
> 
> What is "the more flighty antaresias"?
> 
> Cameron



Anteresia is the scientific genus for childrens, stimsons,pygmy (quite rare) and spotted pythons. I.E. Stimsons scientific name is Anteresia stimsoni. Carpet snakes like bredli and MD are all morelia spilota and divided then into subspecies that are from certain areas. Bredli are M.s. Bredli. Jungles are M.s. cheynei. 

A slightly larger hatchling can be an advanced hatchling, which is one that started feeding early and has had a fair few meals and grown a fair bit. Or it can be a slightly older hatchie that is say 9 or 10 months old and has decent growth on it.


----------



## boxhead (Nov 1, 2008)

go with what your daughter likes best . 
if she gets the Bredli then she is going to need to breed more than 2 mice . 
Bredli are pigs when it comes to food .
Ron


----------



## Khagan (Nov 2, 2008)

fqwxs said:


> Without sounding too alarmist (I need to ask it anyway..) - Once the Bredil grows to full length, can it wrap itself around a girls neck and strangle her (if girl is not strong enough to remove snake from neck? This is my only major concern really....



I'm by far no expert and my snake isn't near big yet, but i'd say it's always good to have a second person around when handling a large snake. Even if it's not a life threatening situation, in the event the snake does happen to tightly coil somewhere it's always easier to get it off with a second pair of hands and pythons are built to squeeze so they can be pretty strong for someone young.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry mate, I meant that as hatchies, the Bredli are a slightly larger size than the anteresias are. I have found in my experience, that when the children, stimson etc are hatchies, they're very nervous and flighty.

And Khagan, you took the words right out of my mouth. A good rule of thumb to teach everyone in the household, is never handle a large snake alone. I have a few very large snakes, that have never even tried to bite, my two little kids even hold them, but I would still never get them out of the enclosure unless I know someone was at least within ear shot. 

You'll have a couple of years to get used to the snake as it's growing. It won't reach adult sizes until at least 2-3 years.


----------



## fqwxs (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks People.

WIth regards to very long snakes and snakes up to 1.0m, which snakes do you get more pleasure from - something smaller and more manageable or something long that always require significant handling..?

Cameron


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 2, 2008)

Im a 10yr old too, im getting a Stimsons Python because theyre smaller.


----------



## fqwxs (Nov 2, 2008)

THanks Rainbow - was the smaller size the only criteria for selecting the stimson ??

What other factors made you choose the stimson?

Cameron


----------



## gelusmuse (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm a Bredli owner and lover. My 9 yo daughter handles ours comfortably. They are 90cm and placid. However they will grow to over 2m. Personally, I think having a snake from hatchling is a rewarding experience.


----------



## fqwxs (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Gelusmuse.

How will you cope when the Brdli grows to full?

Do u think a longer snake (say 2.0m) is better than a smaller snake (say 1.0m)?

If so, why?

Cameron


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey cam i think the size issue is in the eyes of the beholder. Some people like the compactness and maybe less intimidating size of the Antaresia's, but they can be as aggressive as a larger python when they need to be. I think let your daughter provide the final selection for you, if she chooses it hopefully she will be really passionate about looking after it as her own, lighten the load on you Cam. Good luck.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Nov 2, 2008)

size issue is something you'll adjust to with age and experience. You won't wake up one day to find your hatchie is now 8 foot. It'll happen slowly over the first 4 or so years. For very large snakes 2 people is probably advisable. 

I've heard that anything over 6foot has the potential strength to kill you if it decides to constrict your neck, but that's an incredibly unlikely scenario if you treat large snakes with the caution and respect they deserve.


----------



## fraser888 (Nov 2, 2008)

I would say Stimpsons. Stays small, so you don't need a large enclosure, won't provoke her, where a Bredli will get quite large. Also, your hot, dry, climates are perfect for little stimmies!


----------



## fraser888 (Nov 2, 2008)

Another point to look at is breeding. If she ever wants to breed, she may have more trouble breeding one or the other. Im not sure, anyone want to alabarate on that?


----------



## fraser888 (Nov 2, 2008)

fraser888 said:


> Another point to look at is breeding. If she ever wants to breed, she may have more trouble breeding one or the other. Im not sure, anyone want to alabarate on that?


 
I meant the snakes.............:lol:


----------



## fqwxs (Nov 2, 2008)

THanks guys.

Interesting thoughts..

Cam


----------



## dertYop (Apr 8, 2012)

They would both be a really good choice but if it is your first snake the stimsons would probably be the best choice. Stimsons have gorgeous patterning and although they are alot smaller than the bredlis, they are hardy and usually quite placid. I actually made the choice between stimsons, bredlis and darwins but i chose the bredlis for my first snake, and i wish i chose the stimsons i think that is good to get comfortable with a smaller snake before you get bigger snakes. Ultimately though, the choice is yours. enjoy your python!


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 8, 2012)

Buy both. I don't see one as being any better than other. If enclosure size, feed size and heating is not an issue, then choose which one you really want. Draw a name out a hat or buy both. I personally love the bredli's. A high red classic is absolutely beautiful. My bredli's were all snappy youngsters but were docile as mature adults. I love them. But if I had to choose the stimson, I'd make sure I get a wheatbelt because I just love the bright, striking colours and patterns.


----------



## zuesowns (Apr 11, 2012)

I own both, a stimsoni and a bredli.

I started off with a stimsoni as I was inexperienced and I didn't want one to large, I also found the stimsoni to be VERY docile and I couldn't help but get it for a first snake.

however, my stimsoni can be a very finicky feeder at times and now she is an adult, she will go off feeding for 6-8 months out of the year, which can be frightening for a inexperienced keeper as I learn the hard way! You will also hardly ever see her out during the day to bask, she will hide during the day 98% of the time.

on the other hand, my bredli has never missed a meal, comes out at all times of the days and more often than not, will bask on a perch and displaying beautifully. I have never been stuck by either of these snakes and for a new keeper, even though the bredli is significantly larger at adult age - it seems a lot easier to keep than a stimsoni, more hardy! less alarming to the keeper etc

Bredli is certainly larger as an adult
bredli will certainly cost more to feed
bredli will require a larger enclosure


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 11, 2012)

bredli


----------



## stimigex (Apr 11, 2012)

This thread is nearly 4 years old!!!!!
I would feel quite sure the OP has already made a choice!


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 11, 2012)

agreed ^ :shock:


----------



## Skelhorn (Apr 11, 2012)

hahaha lol if his still deciding after 4years then a well informed choice would def be made lol


----------



## JrFear (Apr 11, 2012)

i have both bredli and stimsons! both great handlers! i have found my stimsons are more aggresive tho!
guess it all depends on what size snake u want! and room u can play with for it enclosure!


----------



## Rango (Apr 11, 2012)

My vote would be bredli.. Wouldn't worry about size unless u won't have the space.. If ur per grows with you, you tend to know how to control/ handle it IMO..


----------



## montysrainbow (Apr 11, 2012)

I would say stimson....not too big, not too small just right


----------



## JrFear (Apr 11, 2012)

I wonder what they got seeing as i didnt notice this thread was done in 2008 lol :facepalm:


----------



## Rango (Apr 11, 2012)

JrFear said:


> I wonder what they got seeing as i didnt notice this thread was done in 2008 lol :facepalm:



Ha ha ha nice


----------



## caleb96 (Apr 11, 2012)

Go the stimmie


----------

